# Sammlung von Algorithmen. Evtl ein Buch?



## skopus (20. Jun 2007)

Hallo Gemeinde,
Ich habe jetzt ein Semester Java hinter mir und wollte hier und da ein wenig rumprobieren.
Ich habe jetzt anfegangen einfach mal ein Adventure im gaaanz klassischen Gewand zu programmieren.
Meine Frage könnte vermutlich genauso gut im Anfängerforum stehen, aber was solls...

Gibt es für typische Situationen evtl schon eine Sammlung von Algorithmen?

Ich selber komme vom Pen & Paper Rollenspiel und habe einfachmal probiert die Algorithmen zu implementieren.
Jetzt frage ich mich, ob man das Rad denn nochmaöl erfinden muss.

Weiß jemand einen Tip für einen Anfänger?

Freue mich auf eine Antwort!

Gruß
Torben AKA Skopus


----------



## Evolver (21. Jun 2007)

Was sollen diese Algorithmen denn konkret können / tun?


----------



## skopus (21. Jun 2007)

Hi,
das übliche halt, interaktionen zwischen (wenn man das so nennen kann) objekten (klassischer weise eine Kampfhandlung usw) Verwaltung von Werten, Verwaltung von z.B. Gegenständen.
Ich habe jetzt einfach mal ganz klassische ein Adventure als beispiel genommen.


----------



## Apo (21. Jun 2007)

Hi,

wenn du Adventures im "klassischen" Sinne machen möchtest, bietet sich vielleicht AGS an. Ich habe damit auch schon einige Adventures gemacht ... es geht sehr einfach und wenn du mehr machen möchtest, kannst du c-Code einfügen.

Wenn du es lieber mit Java machen möchtest ... dann würde ich erstmal empfehlen dich mit AWT und SWING auseinander zu setzen. Und erstmal kleine Projekte ausprobieren, damit du ein Gefühl bekommst.


----------



## skopus (21. Jun 2007)

Hi,
erstmal danke für die Antwort.
Also ich mache das in erster Linie um halt ganz einfach Umgang mit Java zu pflegen.
Die Abläufe sind schon eher für die Konsole. AWT und Swing mache ich nebenher auch ein wenig.
Will nur halt noch mehr Basics verinnerlichen.
Werde mir deinen Tip aber mal anschauen.


----------

